# Stable internet connection in Bangkok?



## Raytino (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm looking to be in Bangkok soon for at least a couple of months. It's really important that I have 24hr access to a reliable Internet connection when I'm there. I was hoping to get people's suggestions on any good Internet Service Providers and the cost.


----------

